# Citric Acid to foliar apps?



## Jonslawn (Apr 30, 2021)

So I'm still not 100% on this. I apply a couple tsp of citric acid to my FAS applications to bring down the ph in my water to get better results. Now when I apply propiconizole or let's say ammonium sulphate liquid nitrogen should I be adding the same citric acid amounts to get a better result with those products or is that strictly for FAS?


----------



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2019)

The CA can be used with just about any product that needs a pH lower than your tap water. In addition to ferrous sulfate, some fungicides and herbicides call for a specific pH range. Check your product labels.


----------

